# Aerial view of Property



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

I know this has been asked before sorry but I lost my bookmarks and can't find it anymore. I finally got my irrigation system all fixed and I wanted to print out a property map so I could mark off the sprinkler head etc to ensure good coverage and help make any necessary tweaks. What site does everyone use when printing out their property map. I could use my town but wanted to see if I could save the 20 dollars it would cost.

Thanks for the help.

Rob


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I just use Google Maps and/or Google Earth. Generally, I'll take a screenshot once I have the area I want on screen then I'll save it as a digital image (.jpg etc.) that way I can draw on it. Outside of the scope of the question but if I'm feeling motivated I'll save it in Photoshop or other editing application and use layers so I can add/remove edits over time instead of having to start over (eg. adding, removing, relocating irrigation heads).


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

You can also try www.findlotsize.com

Not sure where they get their aerial images from but I just checked my address and they seem to have a newer aerial image of my house when I compared to Google.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

I've been using https://areacalculator.sodsolutions.com/.

It zooms in nicely and measurements are easy to do.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Great!! Thanks for all the input. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> I just use Google Maps and/or Google Earth. Generally, I'll take a screenshot once I have the area I want on screen then I'll save it as a digital image (.jpg etc.) that way I can draw on it. Outside of the scope of the question but if I'm feeling motivated I'll save it in Photoshop or other editing applications and use layers so I can add/remove edits over time instead of having to start over (eg. adding, removing, relocating irrigation heads).


Thanks, I used Google Earth on my phone and then printed it out. One bummer was the image taken must have been midday so there's a shadow off my porch roof onto my back yard so it darkens the area where one of my sprinkler heads is located. Oh well, but the image in the front is great.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@LowCountryCharleston I think there's a feature in Google Earth (not sure if in web version vs. desktop version) that allows you to view the property during different times of day.


----------

